# [SOLVED]problem z montowaniem / jestem w tym laikiem

## Pryka

Cześć postanowiłem wywalić windowsa XP który był na dysku 

```
/dev/hda1
```

 dodam że na tym dysku jest również grub

Udało się sformatować dysk i założyć system plików ext3

Ale jakoś nie mogę go zamontować, w /home/pryka utworzyłem katalog kontener, wpis w fstab wygląda tak:

```

/dev/hda1               /home/pryka/kontener     ext3       noatime         0 3

```

dysk się jednak nie montuje

przy bootowaniu wypluwa takie coś

```
some local filesystem failed to mount
```

Last edited by Pryka on Tue Nov 20, 2007 5:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BeteNoire

dmesg|tail co mówi?

----------

## Pryka

```
EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:506036k

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.5 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode

[drm] Setting GART location based on new memory map

[drm] Loading R200 Microcode

[drm] writeback test succeeded in 1 usecs
```

Dodam tylko, że jak montuje poprostu poprzez polecenie

```
mount /dev/hda1
```

to pojawia się zamontowana partycja na pulpicie

ps1. Gdy w fstab za punkt montowania ustawiony jest /mnt to partycja się montuje normalnie 

ps2. przyjrzałem się dokładnie przy starcie wywala coś takiego

```
some local filesystem failed to mount

cannot find mount point
```

----------

## timor

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> ps2. przyjrzałem się dokładnie przy starcie wywala coś takiego
> 
> ```
> some local filesystem failed to mount
> 
> ...

 Na pewno utworzyłeś docelowy katalog w którym ma być zamontowany dysk?

----------

## manwe_

Nie masz czasem /home na osobnej partycji i złą kolejność [najpierw /home/pryka/kontener, potem /home ]?

----------

## Pryka

ale ze mnie tłuk  :Razz:  dzięki manwe_ teraz działa

----------

## Poe

[SOLVED] jeszcze... ileżmozna powtarzac..

----------

## Pryka

sory Poe w cholerę zawsze o tym zapominam  :Razz: 

----------

